# file size limit while Downloading on Airtel gprs



## tech_cheetah (Jan 4, 2008)

I am using airtel online in Bangalore on my W580i. I am not able to download files with size more than 2MB. Same happened when I was using the service on W850i.
I dont know whether it is a phone limitation or some limit set by Airtel.


----------



## Batistabomb (Jan 4, 2008)

try with some other phones , not this w series,no such limitations for airtel


----------



## krazzy (Jan 4, 2008)

If you're using Airtel NOP, then it'll give you a downloading limit of 3mb; trying to download files larger than that will give 'Requested entity too large' error. Use UCWEB on your phone (thanks to pathiks for suggesting me this earlier). It is a java based web browser similar to Opera Mini, but it has a download manager of its own and can download files larger than 3mb on Airtel NOP. I've downloaded files as large as 40mb on my phone with it.


----------



## abhasbajpai (Jan 4, 2008)

are you using MO or NOP, if MO then configure it for MO and dont use NOP proxy as it redirects you to NOP wap proxy and dosn't let you download more then 2 mb file


----------



## dsuresh (Jan 4, 2008)

use Internet Download  manager ..


----------



## tech_cheetah (Jan 4, 2008)

Got ucweb .. It is awesome .. Thanks guys
But it is not working when i m downloading from cooltoad.com 
It seems to work only for those files where resume download is supported.


----------



## krazzy (Jan 4, 2008)

^^ hahaha yeah even i faced that problem. I also wanted to download from that site but ucweb didn't work and gave download errors. It works fine on other sites. One tip is to use go to Options>Tools>Download>Selected link to download instead of directly clicking on the link. The latter method does not work sometimes. Btw ucweb also has a built-in text and image viewer and music and video player, plus it can also do duty as a file-manager. It is helpful if you don't have a smartphone.


----------



## awesomeo (Jan 4, 2008)

I live in Mangalore, and I've been using and downloading files over 2MB with Airtel GPRS. It must be your handset problem.... 

Try updating the firmware....


----------



## krazzy (Jan 5, 2008)

^^ You're not using Airtel NOP, thats why you don't have the 3mb download limit. There is nothing wrong with his handset. All NOP users have this problem.


----------



## Tech.Masti (Jan 5, 2008)

can anyone give me the UCWEB link?? i got some links but all are chinese version, i can't use it


----------



## Pathik (Jan 5, 2008)

Is Google only my friend?? 
*ucweb.com/English/mobile_list.shtml


----------



## hac_king (Jan 8, 2008)

Here are the two english java version (working on nop)
with direct download link.... One more thing we can use
UCWEB too for free airtel gprs (with some alteration).. 

*files.myopera.com/hac_king/java/Ucweb5(RC4).v.5.00.s60J2ME.(EN)-google.me.cc.jar (recomended version)

*download5.getjar.com/downloads/web/pub/24445/UCWEB6_en.jar
(new but complex n slow version)


----------



## Amir.php (Jan 9, 2008)

these link are not working please give other link.


----------



## CadCrazy (Mar 3, 2008)

Same problem here in IDEA GPRS. I am not able to download files size more than 2 MB on my PC/mobile. Is there any way to get it working on PC


----------

